# I bit the bullet at last!



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)

At last I have bought an Apple Watch (SE). I love it! Like many watch enthusiasts I have derided it since it came out for all the usual reasons but this Christmas my wife wanted a smart watch so after doing a lot of reading up on the Apple Watch (we're iphone users) I became quite enamoured with it. After buying her a Series 6 I decided if she's got one I have to have one so I splashed out on an SE for myself. I went for the 40mm becuase I quite often see people wearing the larger size when the smaller wold be more suitable and I'm glad I went with the smaller size. Also bought a canvas strap from Archer Straps and some adapters to use some of my existing 20mm straps. I have to say I love the look and attention to detail they have put in. Plus the ability to tweek the faces is great. Rapidly becoming a fan lol

Cheers and Merry Christmas
Mike


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

Congratulations! The AW SE is a solid smart watch and an amazing value. And if you don't mind the very occasional strange look, you can double wrist with your Apple Watch and your non-smart watch . Frankly, practically nobody notices.


----------



## PCCM (Feb 3, 2015)

Congrats! I had a gen 1, loved it but switched to android. Now back to apple, and cant believe I stopped wearing one. Such a timeless, versatile tool. And now in 44mm, finally the correct size for me! The connectors look great brushed. Where did You find them? Most that I have seen are polished.


----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)

PCCM said:


> Congrats! I had a gen 1, loved it but switched to android. Now back to apple, and cant believe I stopped wearing one. Such a timeless, versatile tool. And now in 44mm, finally the correct size for me! The connectors look great brushed. Where did You find them? Most that I have seen are polished.


This strap is from Archer Straps. They do different finishes for the connectors. The brushed finish is a really good match for the silver aluminium. I'm looking for an elastic strap for my wife's watch now but struggling - I don't really want to fork out for one of Erika's straps!


----------



## southswell (Aug 23, 2019)

Haven’t been able to convince my self to get one but I know apple has a way of making you submit to their products in due time


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

I like everything of this watch, except the battery life.


----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)

southswell said:


> Haven't been able to convince my self to get one but I know apple has a way of making you submit to their products in due time


I know what you mean - the post below yours says it all. Battery life! That is starting to annoy me already! If they could fix that I'd probably sell all my other watches lol (only joking!)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mcmikey said:


> Battery life! That is starting to annoy me already!


What I've done is keep my charger where I'm likely to sit and vegetate. I used to keep one near our couch, and I'd put the watch on it while we chilled and watched TV. I have one by my bed, but because I wear the watch overnight, I only really use the charger when I'm in the shower (but only sometimes; I usually wash the watch off in the shower). My other charging puck is at my desk by my computer, so during the workday, I'll plop it on there for a couple hours to top up. I also get calls and messages through the computer, so it's not totally necessary to wear the watch at the same time.


----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)

Good idea. I've been thinking about when I go camping next summer but it looks like Amazon has it covered!


----------



## consulting_actuary (Sep 26, 2020)

Congrats, I still use my series 4 and seems to be still going strong, funny that its become my most worn watch and thats from an automatic watch guy lol. Strap looks good


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Inherited my wife’s 3 series 40mm with her upgrade. Nice integration with the iPhone. Considering upgrading to 6 series 44mm with the Milanese strap. Won’t replace my traditional watches and only use I with purpose-the gym. Battery needs to be charged daily but I also have to wind my watch once in a while if I don’t wear it. But with the craziness of 2020/21 I just don’t wear a timepiece as much as “normal” times.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

mcmikey said:


> Good idea. I've been thinking about when I go camping next summer but it looks like Amazon has it covered!
> 
> View attachment 15624870


Not bad as idea.

How big is it?


----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)

lvt said:


> Not bad as idea.
> 
> How big is it?


From Amazon's website - Compact and Portable -- The charger has a compact body, 65*33*10mm(2.55 * 1.3* 0.39 in)

This one isn't quite the same but there are plenty to choose from.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

mcmikey said:


> From Amazon's website - Compact and Portable -- The charger has a compact body, 65*33*10mm(2.55 * 1.3* 0.39 in)
> 
> This one isn't quite the same but there are plenty to choose from.


Thanks for the info.


----------

